# 35 gallon tank stocking question



## iLuvAngels (May 14, 2008)

I really wanted to buy a bigger tank but I have the opportunity to buy a 35 gallon tank and the stand at a real steal. It will be my first attempt at having cichlids in a tank. How many of the following fish can I put in a tank this size?

1. Bolivian Rams
2. Another type of cichlid ( suggestions please)
3. Corydoras
4. Tetras

Any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey *iLuvAngels*,

We need to know the dimensions of the tank. While volume is important, the footprint of a tank is more important with cichlids, as it dictates how many territories you can have.

As an example a standard USA 29 gallon tank has the dimensions of 30"x12"x18", where as my 29 gallon tank has the dimensions of 30"x15"x15". Unless you want to breed a pair of angels in a standard 29g tank, I know which I'd rather have.


----------



## iLuvAngels (May 14, 2008)

Hi DeadFishFloating, 
I feel a little weird typing that.... 

I'm waiting to hear back from the current tank owner on the dimensions. I don't know if I should settle for this tank or not because I've always wanted to have a few Angelfish in the next tank I get. I've only had small tanks (2.5 gallon, 5 gallon and 10 gallon) and I really want a nice, pretty tank in my family room to show interesting fish. The problem is that I don't have the room for a tank larger than 40-45 gallons. I really want to make sure that the next tank I get will be able to house the fish that I want. I know that Angelfish do better in taller tanks but other cichlids do better in longer tanks because of territorial issues. I don't want to get a tank now and regret it later. I've done that enough with the small tanks I have purchased in the past!

I'm just so confused :-?


----------



## iLuvAngels (May 14, 2008)

****Duplicate Post - How do you delete it? Sorry******

Hi DeadFishFloating, 
I feel a little weird typing that.... 

I'm waiting to hear back from the current tank owner on the dimensions. I don't know if I should settle for this tank or not because I've always wanted to have a few Angelfish in the next tank I get. I've only had small tanks (2.5 gallon, 5 gallon and 10 gallon) and I really want a nice pretty tank in my family room to show interesting fish. The problem is that I don't have the room for a tank larger than 40-45 gallons. I really want to make sure that the next tank I get will be able to house the fish that I want. I know that Angelfish do better in taller tanks but other cichlids do better in longer tanks because of territorial issues. I don't want to get a tank now and regret it later. I've done that enough with the small tanks I have purchased in the past!

I'm just so confused :-?


----------



## iLuvAngels (May 14, 2008)

The tank dimensions are 31"L x 13"W x 20"H

I haven't seen the tank in person yet. Just pictures of it but it doesn't sound to be as big as I thought it to be. How many of the fish from my list above will a tank that size hold?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey *iLuvAngels*,



> I feel a little weird typing that....


 :lol: ...Just call me DFF. :thumb:

Hmm that 35 gallon tank is only just a tad larger than a regular 29 gallon tank. It would make a good tank for a pair of angels with some tetras and corydoras, and possibly, just maybe, a trio of apistogramma, but that would be about it.

When you say you only have room for a 40 gallon to 45 gallon tank, are you talking 40 gallon 3 foot tank or a 40 gallon 4 foot tank?

If you're only talking a 3 foot tank there are two options, a 40 gallon 36"x18"x16" or like I have a 50 gallon 36"x18"x18". If you're talking 4 foot, then you may as well go a 75 gallon tank.

Let's say you go with the 40 gallon 36"x18"x16" tank. I think with appropriate aquascaping, you could go with 4 Bolivian rams, a trio of Apistogramma trifasciata, a dwarf corydoras species and some tetras.


----------



## iLuvAngels (May 14, 2008)

DFF  
Well, I have a wall in my Family Room that will fit a smaller tank. If I go with a larger tank then I will need to move some furniture around and place the tank on a different wall. I've only had small tanks in the past and to be honest, the thought of a 75 gallon tank kind of freaks me out.  It just sounds soooo big and I am not that great at aquascaping. We really want a nice tank with a variety of South American Cichlids. So I guess I should pass on the 35 gallon, which really sounds like a 29 gallon from the dimensions I was given, and go for a larger tank instead. I was really only interested in the 35 gallon tank because of the price and it came with the stand.

Thanks for your advice DFF. I'm sure I'll be asking for more advice when I do finally get the "big" tank. :wink:

Wish me luck!


----------

